# Poll: First letter of your real name.



## lookout (Oct 18, 2007)

Vote your first letter name (real name) not user name...

Leon is my real name... voted "L"


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Votes 'B'*


----------



## sirAnger (Oct 18, 2007)

+1 for J.


----------



## moozxy (Oct 18, 2007)

+1 for Y.


----------



## Jax (Oct 18, 2007)

T reporting for duty!


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 18 2007 said:


>


Same here. We're 30% right now


----------



## ozzyzak (Oct 18, 2007)

Reppin' for the S crowd!


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Feels left out*

MON THE B's!!!!!!!


----------



## xflash (Oct 18, 2007)

im the only one on H so far


----------



## Brouhaha (Oct 18, 2007)

B for me!


----------



## legendofphil (Oct 18, 2007)

My name is Phil, so thats an F.


----------



## acidrain (Oct 18, 2007)

Another M!


----------



## Veho (Oct 18, 2007)

*V*. 

(Not for Vendetta, though.)


----------



## squirt1000 (Oct 18, 2007)

An A for me


----------



## pacha69 (Oct 18, 2007)

K for the win


----------



## Sinkhead (Oct 18, 2007)

- Sam


----------



## Shelleeson (Oct 18, 2007)

looks like i'm one of the common people *M*


----------



## silverspoon (Oct 18, 2007)

.


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 19, 2007)

P for Poop


----------



## cubin' (Oct 19, 2007)

C for Chris or Christopher 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm the only one sigh


----------



## Taras (Oct 19, 2007)

Д


----------



## PikaPika (Oct 19, 2007)

D! Douglas is the name.


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 19, 2007)

S iS the beSt


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 19, 2007)

J FTW!


----------



## Deadmon (Oct 19, 2007)

M is winning.
M ftw.


----------



## GameDragon (Oct 19, 2007)

OMG, Heres a *T*!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Oct 19, 2007)

M woo were winning


----------



## MC DUI (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> C for Chris or Christopher
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here!

+1 for the C's


----------



## notnarb (Oct 19, 2007)

another for B, cookie for whoever guesses my name (you won't get it randomly guessing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## nintendofreak (Oct 19, 2007)

P for... PARTAY!!


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 19, 2007)

Je m'appelle Georgiy

so i voted for g


----------



## science (Oct 19, 2007)

J IS FOR JACOB


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(silverspoon @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(squirt1000 @ Oct 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > An A for me
> ...



Count me in


----------



## TaMs (Oct 19, 2007)

T for me. Yes i noticed that mynick starts with T also.


----------



## JPH (Oct 19, 2007)

J for JP


----------



## square (Oct 19, 2007)

F for FREEDOM!

edit-  :'( what! no other F's


----------



## VVoltz (Oct 19, 2007)

VV for VVoltz.
Its actually a W, but I love to write it like that,


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 19, 2007)

My real name is Arthur.. so.. erm.. WHAT A USELESS POLL!


----------



## DarkCamui (Oct 19, 2007)

K for Kim, and no I'm not a girl since Kim is both a female and male name here in Sweden.


----------



## Szyslak (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> another for B, cookie for whoever guesses my name (you won't get it randomly guessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm...how about Branton?

P for me.


----------



## Mithri_Drache (Oct 19, 2007)

"M" is the first letter of my real name and Username.


----------



## thegame07 (Oct 19, 2007)

J!! here


----------



## amptor (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> J!! hereÂ



Yo J, sup?

D here


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

D also!


----------



## lagman (Oct 19, 2007)

-Gimme an R!
-R!


----------



## dice (Oct 19, 2007)

QUOTE(pacha69 @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> *M* for the win


----------



## science (Oct 19, 2007)




----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2007)

* Votes 'M' for Maxwell

cool 'M' has the most


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 19, 2007)

D for me


----------



## superrob (Oct 20, 2007)

+1 for R - Robin


----------



## OSW (Oct 20, 2007)

O isn't doing too bad


----------



## Jei (Oct 20, 2007)

L here.

Wow, there's few people whose names start with L '''


----------



## iffy525 (Oct 20, 2007)

I's FTW
Im surprised cuz theres actually 4 people in my class that have the same name as me, but only two people with i's for the first letter on gbatemp!


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 20, 2007)

J, w00t! J in 2nd place!!\
(you can guess what my real name is lol)


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 20, 2007)

M for Michael


----------



## hanman (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(notnarb @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> another for B, cookie for whoever guesses my name (you won't get it randomly guessing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Branton


----------



## jargus (Oct 20, 2007)

Add me to the J-Team!


----------



## TLSpartan (Oct 20, 2007)

Tommy. Anybody else here a Tommy?


----------



## xflash (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Oct 19 2007 said:


> Can you please add another category for people whoes name is a number? Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thought you're name was Laglag


----------



## Joey Ravn (Oct 20, 2007)

J from Joey. It wouldn't be too hard to know my real name, as it's my nick xD


----------



## mat88 (Oct 20, 2007)

M is winning


----------



## lookout (Oct 20, 2007)

Damn to much M&M here...


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 20, 2007)

"J" as you can guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





but "J" is RIGHT behind M!!!


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 20, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> how can you're name begin with a number?
> 
> what is you're name anyway?



it's dean


----------



## Salamantis (Oct 20, 2007)

'C' for Chris


----------



## chuckstudios (Oct 20, 2007)

C!



QUOTE(Wii_DS. @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> *Votes 'B'*



Bitch?


----------



## cubin' (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(salamence502 @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> 'C' for Chris




That's one awesome name you have there.


----------



## PikaPika (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(smallkidd @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Switchy (Oct 21, 2007)

N for Nele!


----------



## Teun (Oct 21, 2007)

T


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Oct 21, 2007)

O for Obi. I knew X's, Q's and Z's would be very under-represented.


----------



## Upperleft (Oct 21, 2007)

Voted for A :]


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 21, 2007)

+ 1 for D.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 21, 2007)

Z for me


----------



## JacobReaper (Oct 21, 2007)

J is tied again!!!!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Oct 21, 2007)

WOOT, J FTW!!!!!


----------



## Nero (Oct 21, 2007)

"J"!


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Oct 21, 2007)

"A" FTW!


----------



## Maktub (Oct 21, 2007)

lol, we Jtards roolz.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Oct 20 2007 said:


> C!



Cunt?







(eye for a eye)


----------



## CrystalSweet (Oct 21, 2007)

R, beyotchess


----------



## lagman (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(CrystalSweet @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> R, beyotchess



Yeah!, there's no way we're only 7 Rs on all GBAtemp


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 21, 2007)

M always wins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT:* Well, _almost_ always...


----------



## T-hug (Oct 21, 2007)

Mr. T here, seems theres quite a few


----------



## Cairpre (Oct 21, 2007)

+1 for C.


----------



## nexus7412369 (Oct 21, 2007)

E is for cookie.


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 21, 2007)

QUOTE(lookout @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> Vote your first letter name (real name) not user name...



about to vote


----------



## Tanas (Oct 22, 2007)

T


----------



## Aril (Oct 22, 2007)

hum... K


----------



## CannonBallZ (Oct 22, 2007)

hey, there's no '!' on the poll...


----------



## nileyg (Oct 22, 2007)

N, for Nile
Wtf? there are only 3 of us?  :'(


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(CannonBallZ @ Oct 21 2007 said:


> hey, there's no '!' on the poll...



lol


----------



## xflash (Oct 22, 2007)

lol dude seriously what is you're name?


----------



## Switchy (Oct 22, 2007)

QUOTE(nileyg @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> N, for Nile
> Wtf? there are only 3 of us?Â :'(



Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's you, me and the other person went into hiding


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 23, 2007)

wtf is up with J O.o I don't know THAT many J people...


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 23, 2007)

d is the first letter


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Oct 22 2007 said:


> lol dude seriously what is you're name?



The dude asked what your name was.  It has to start with at least with an English character right?


----------



## smallkidd (Oct 23, 2007)

lots of S


----------



## deathfisaro (Oct 23, 2007)

What first name starts with X?
Xavier is a last name AFAIK.


----------



## Inu268 (Oct 23, 2007)

Xavier is a first name too
and my name starts with a number =/


----------

